# Info and feedback please



## Brother John (Feb 13, 2003)

I've got a question: I've heard two very different things regarding the practical application of Aikido techniques... don't know which to believe... so I thought I'd bring them to the folks that know: Aikidoka.

1. Aikido's techniques aren't meant for real combat and only begin to be effective for fighting around the brown belt level. 

2. Aikido's techniques are good for self-defense from the first belt on.

I don't mean to be rude in posting the first statement/question, I honestly don't know!
THanks
Just wanting feedback
Your Brother
John


----------



## Despairbear (Feb 13, 2003)

Depends on how you look at it..... Aikido is one of the most technicly (sp?) percise arts I have ever studied (and there have been a few). Negitive feed back is very obvious, when kokyunage does not work (from bad foot work or what not) it is vary obvious. Unlike, say a forward puch which seems to look and feel right. Does that mean that kokyunage is ineffective? I do not belive that is does it is simply more difficult than a forward punch.  Aspects of Aikido are ready to be used by a student from the first rank, as I think they are from many martial arts, but ability to defend yourself from nearly any attack comes only with great practice, as with (I think) all martial arts. I guess what I am saying here is that it depends on your mesuring stick when Aikido or any MA becomes effective.



Despair Bear


----------

